# 93 acres w/ 3 organic neighbors in Missouri Ozarks



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

The property directly behind us is for sale. There are 3 other organic farmers out here.

Lots more info here:

http://ozarklandforsale.blogspot.com/2012/01/two-pieces-of-gorgeous-ozark-land-for.html#comment-form


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Lots of potential there!


Tim


----------

